# С Днем Рожденья, Сашка



## Ботан

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 19.11.2010:

-Сашка (Дата рождения: 1991, Возраст: 19)


От имени администрации VirusNet.info поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## Arbitr

С днем рождения!!))


----------



## alena

*Сашка*, поздравляю с Днем рождения!


----------



## Tiare

*Сашка*, поздравляю! Всего самого-самого Удачи во всем


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю!Всех благ!


----------



## edde

Поздравляю!


----------



## goredey

Поздравляю. Здоровья, удачи.


----------



## Sfera

*Поздравляю!!!*


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## Fox

Поздравляю!


----------



## Andre

Поздравляю!


----------



## Саныч

Поздравляю!Хорошего настроения!


----------



## icotonev

Поздравления от меня..!Желаю Вам крепкого здоровья и счастья ..!


----------



## Mila

*Сашка, поздравляем!*​
*Желаем в день рожденья только
Расти, смеяться и цвести,
Добра, тепла и ласки столько,
Что за сто лет не унести.
В учебе и в труде - удачи,
А отдыхать - легко и всласть!
И будут деньги, виллы, дачи
Да над судьбой своею власть!!!​*

*А ещё много подарков!​*








 


​


 


 


 


​


----------



## Drongo

*Сашка*, Санька, Поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения! Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья. Счастья, много. Успехов и Удачи. Верных и преданых друзей. Искренней любви и чтобы близкие тебе люди всегда были рядом с тобой. :good2:

В общем, чтобы было настолько хорошо, что ты мог бы сделать точно также(см. картинку)







С Днём Рождения ещё раз! Ура!


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## zaq

*Доброму, хорошему человеку - мои поздравления!*




​
И немного классики в качестве пожелания. 




Спойлер



_О, весна без конца и без краю -
Без конца и без краю мечта!
Узнаю тебя, жизнь! Принимаю!
И приветствую звоном щита!
Принимаю тебя, неудача,
И, удача, тебе мой привет!
В заколдованной области плача,
В тайне смеха - позорного нет!
Принимаю бессонные споры,
Утро в завесях темных окна,
Чтоб мои воспаленные взоры
Раздражала, пьянила весна!
Принимаю пустынные веси!
И колодцы земных городов!
Осветленный простор поднебесий
И томления рабьих трудов!
И встречаю тебя у порога -
С буйным ветром в змеиных кудрях,
С неразгаданным именем бога
На холодных и сжатых губах.. .
Перед этой враждующей встречей
Никогда я не брошу щита.. .
_


----------



## Drongo

Да, Санька, Наташа(zaq) сама рисует вот такие картинки с текстом.


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Да, Санька, Наташа(zaq) сама рисует вот такие картинки с текстом.


Обалденно!!! 
Всем большое спасибо за поздравление))


----------



## zaq

Drongo написал(а):


> сама рисует вот такие картинки с текстом



Ну, честно говоря, не всегда, тут это готовая картинка, подходящая к мысли. Но ее надо найти.
Еще раз, поздравляю и желаю увидеть свой Зурбаган и подарить однажды кому то Алые Паруса!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!! Всего наилучшего.


----------



## iolka

Поздравляю! Желаю бочку мёда, без ложки дёгтя! arty:


----------

